# Install FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso to 32gb SDcard with USB adapter



## zonebie (Oct 17, 2019)

Seeing that now SDcards go well over 5 gb up to 1 tb.

What commands do I need to use to install a Fully Functional Graphical User Interface?

I already pkg install xorg; pkg install kde5 but I don't have a GUI yet?

Can someone please help?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2019)

Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## toorski (Oct 19, 2019)

zonebie said:


> Can someone please help?


I think that installing and configuring kernel modules (software drivers for your Video Display Adapter a.k.a GPU) would be a good idea before installing fancy GUI desktop software 




__





						Hardware Configuration, Audio/Video - FreeBSDwiki
					






					www.freebsdwiki.net


----------

